# Help coping



## 92bpo (Feb 24, 2021)

No longer feel comfortable with public post


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Have him get off the medication.
He’s not the same person. He’s emotionless.
Let it be his decision. But it won’t hurt to encourage it a wee bit. He probably misses wanting you too. I would, in his shoes.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Is he emotionless across the board, or only with you and your marriage? 

If this is actually from his medications, then it's not working well for him. He needs to try a different medication. Antidepressants are not a one size fits all thing and it may take time to find the right medication for him. 

Generally, doctors will try 2-3 SSRI's then move onto something else.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that the OP deleted the contents of their opening post this thread is now closed


----------

